# Tiles instead of bare bottom tanks



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, has anyone tried to use tile in their aquarium?

Any advice, or knows anyone that provides the services?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I once did a 10g with slate. It worked out well. The wall in the back right corner had soil capped off with gravel. It grew in nicely.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks nice! I’m thinking about using ceramic tiles, just not sure if the ones at Homedepot are aquarium safe lol


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I am selling some large, natural brown/tan coloured ones on craigslist for 5$. I would imagine they are aquarium safe as they are basically a fired ceramic product that is pretty inert.


----------



## Highlander711 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi 
I am new in this community

here is my opinion, If bare bottom or adding tile? wouldn't be the same? 
I would rather have bare bottom, remember when you add tile at the bottom, you still have a small gap between the tank and the tile where might get dirty

unless you are putting some areas just for decoration.
here is a picture of one of my tank


----------

